# Solved: Panasonic Home Theatre SA-BTT755 won't recognise usb hard drive



## Bethany_Rose (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, I hope someone can help me as i can't find anything on the internet or in the manual anywhere that might be able to. 

I have a Panasonic Home Theatre SA-BTT755 that won't recognise any of my usb hard drives. I've tried a 1TB seagate, a 750GB Western Digital and a 4TB Seagate and the system just won't register there is any usb device plugged in. I've looked through the settings and can't find anything.

Can anyone shed some light on this problem.. Is there something i am missing?

Thanks.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Bethany_Rose! Welcome to the forum. 

I tried to find an online instruction manual, but nothing came up. BTW... thanks for including the model number; it helps in the search.

Do you have the manual, and does it list functionality for the USB port? Typically what I have seen is that the USB port on DVD players are for upgrading the firmware of the player. You can go find the most current firmware for that player, place on a thumbdrive, go to the utilities menu of the DVD player and upgrade. This is quite advisable from time to time, and especially when your player begins to have problems playing movies. Many, many donations shops receive DVD/ Blu Ray players, when all they needed was a firmware upgrade. 

Do you think that may be the case with your system?


----------



## Bethany_Rose (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Drabdr, thanks for the reply. 

The manual does list a functioning usb drive which is why I don't understand why I'm having so much trouble.

I'm guessing it does need a firmware update but as I cannot locate anything on the internet for that model number I am unsure where to get the update from unless I connect the device to the internet directly. I can connect it to the internet via Ethernet cable but as I have a mobile wifi dongle I don't have the correct capabilities of doing this.

I have tried to contact Panasonic directly but have not heard anything from them yet and like you had no luck locating anything for the model number in any of my searches


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, the USB drive certainly may be functioning. It's just defining what the purpose is of it. 

Can you possibly scan the page that talks about the USB port and attach it?

I could be wrong, but I'm thinking that port just serves to provide for upgrades. What are you trying to use the USB port for?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Your Home Theatre is not a PC. As such connecting an external HardDrive of (minimum) 750 GB (let alone 1 or 4 Tb) is not going to give you much happiness.
For those external HDs you need a PC's CPU and the proper programs as well as capacity, RAM and all the trimmings.

Your system will take an external _*flash*_ drive of up to 128 GB thru its USB port and the contents need to be formatted in FAT 12, 16 or 32.

That means you need to download the viewable content on to that flash first (from wherever) and then view it on the Home Theatre.

If you insert anything of higher storage (or anything above USB 2.0) you'll get no recognition.

That's a safeguard because if the theatre's mini processor really went about analyzing an external HDD, it would blow up.


----------



## Bethany_Rose (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Drabdr, I think it's time to give up. I was simply trying to watch videos off the usb. I find it odd they all work on my TV and the other blu-ray player but not the home theatre.

Thanks Buffoon for the heads up but I know my home theatre is not a PC! I also see what you are saying but my TV and blu-ray players all play my external hard drives. I also tried putting a movie on my 8gb flash drive but it still didn't pick up the flash drive.


----------



## Bethany_Rose (Dec 12, 2013)

Buffoon - I do also want to point out that they work on my ps3 which means they need to be formatted in FAT32.

Once again thanks Drabdr for your help. I will try and take it to my brothers house next time i'm there and update the firmware and see if that works.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

This may get greater input if moved to the multimedia forum (which I'll do)

The operating instructions can be found under

https://support.panasonic.co.nz/docstore/SC-BTT350%20Operating%20Instructions.pdf

the "SA" in the OP's title presumably corresponding to "SC" (-BTT .....etc.)

with page 10 showing supported file formats (DivX, MP3, JPEG) and page 11 showing USB limitations to max 128 GB and USB 2.0.


----------



## Bethany_Rose (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Buffoon this is not the manual I have nor the same system! 

I am happy to mark it solved as I have managed to get it working.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Bethany_Rose said:


> Thanks Buffoon this is not the manual I have nor the same system!
> 
> I am happy to mark it solved as *I have managed to get it working*.


as a matter of courtesy to other, possibly interested members, would you care to share with us how?


----------



## Bethany_Rose (Dec 12, 2013)

Sure Buffoon.. I spoke to my partners father who gave us the system and he advised that it did work previously so we took it to his place and he updated the firmware and changed a couple of settings and we went merrily on our way with a working home theatre!

I am now enjoying an episode of the Big Bang Theory in all it's surround sound glory!


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Good for you.

Enjoy muchly and let it continue to keep you from writing own biased perception into gospel.

Closing this seeing how it has no educational value for the interested reader.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

And your disrespectul comments, which I've edited out, have earned you a 24 hour temporary ban.


----------

